# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Αδειασμα θερμοσιφωνα......

## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Θα μου επιτρεψετε να κανω καταχρηση του φορουμ, μιας κι εχω ενα προβλημα στο σπιτι (λιγο ασχετο με τα ηλεκτρονικα)..

Συγκεκριμενα, ο θερμοσιφωνας που μας υπηρετουσε για καποια χρονια ανοιξε και τωρα πρεπει να αντικατασταθει. Το ερωτημα ειναι πως μπορω να τον αδειασω απο το νερο του, μιας και ειναι μεγαλος και αρκετα βαρυς. Ο θερμοσιφωνας ειναι οριζοντια τοποθετημενος, και εχει στο πανω μερος του 1 εισοδο (κρυο νερο) και 1 εξοδο (ζεστο).

Απ'οσο ξερω, οι υδραυλικοι δεν παιδευονται και ιδιαιτερα για να τον αδειασουν αρα καποιο κολπο πρεπει να υπαρχει...

Αν ξερει κανεις, παρακαλω ας βοηθησει....

----------


## leone

Μια ιδέα είναι με ένα σωληνάκι...

Βάζεις ένα σωληνακι μέσα, μέχρι τον πυθμένα του θερμοσίφωνα αρκετά μακρύ έτσι ώστε να περισσέυει αρκετά έξω... Τόσο μακρύ που να περισσέυει πιο κάτω από τον θερμοσιφωνα... Ρουφάς το σωληνάκι, με προσοχή μην πιεις καθόλου αφού μπορεί να περιέχει διάφορα σωματίδια και πετραδάκια, ώστε να αρχίσει το νερό να ρέει λόγω της αρχής των συγκινωνούντων δοχείων.... Το νερό θα τρέχει και θα αδειάζει τον θερμοσίφωνα όσο η άκρη από το σωληνάκι που είναι έξω είναι χαμηλώτερα από την στάθμη του νερού που έχει απομέινει, οπότε φρόντιζε να είναι συνέχως χαμηλώτερα....

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και να ήμουν κατανοητός...

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ Leone!! απολυτα κατανοητο (και ευκολο).   :Very Happy:  

Απλα μου κανει εντυπωση.. ειναι τοσο απλη η μεθοδος που χρησιμοποιουν οι υδραυλικοι? Δε χρησιμοποιουν καμια σουπερ-ντουπερ τεχνικη??

----------


## leone

Μην νομίζεις... Όλες οι τέχνες στηρίζονται σε απλά μυστικά.... Καλή επιτυχία πάντως...

Α, αν κάποια στιγμή βάλεις λάθος βενζίνη στο αυτοκίνητο, πιάνει και εκει.... :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Giannis511

> Μην νομίζεις... Όλες οι τέχνες στηρίζονται σε απλά μυστικά.... Καλή επιτυχία πάντως...
> 
> Α, αν κάποια στιγμή βάλεις λάθος βενζίνη στο αυτοκίνητο, πιάνει και εκει....


Οfftopic: Άρε αθάνατα 80's...Αυτό είχε κάνει και ο "Μπίλιας" (κατα κόσμον Στηβ Ντούζος) στο αξέχαστο έργο Ρόδα,Τσάντα και Κοπάνα, ενω η χιλιάρα του είχε μείνει απο βενζίνη έξω από τη Disco!!!....

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Συνήθως οι θερμοσίφωνες (μπόιλερ) έχουν μιά τάπα 1/2'' στο κάτω μέρος για να αδειάζουν το νερού. Συνήθως είναι μέσα στο καπάκι του θερμοστάτη. Αν δεν έχει τότε η μέθοδος με το σωληνάκι που είπαν τα παιδιά είναι οτο πρέπει

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Νεωτερα εκ του μετωπου...

τελικως ο θερμοσιφωνας αδειασε με την μεθοδο της σωληνας, οπως την περιεγραψε ο Leone!! Απλα κι ωραια!!

Κι επειδη την τοποθετηση του καινουργιου την εκανε υδραυλικος, τον ρωτησα και μου επιβεβαιωσε οτι αυτη τη μεθοδο χρησιμοποιουν (στη συγκεκριμενη -διαδεδομενη- περιπτωση).... το μαθαμε κι αυτο, παμε για το επομενο τωρα     :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea: 

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τη βοηθεια    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## toalex

το σωληνακι μπορουμε να το περασουμε απο την παροχη του ζεστου και να τραβηξουμε το νερο?επειδη στην παροχη του κρυου εχει αντεπιστροφη βαλβιδα.

----------


## duvdev

> το σωληνακι μπορουμε να το περασουμε απο την παροχη του ζεστου και να τραβηξουμε το νερο?επειδη στην παροχη του κρυου εχει αντεπιστροφη βαλβιδα.


Ναι, απλά δεν αδειάζει τελείως.

----------


## nyannaco

Πάντως καλό θα ήταν να βγει και η αντεπίστροφη (τη βαλβίδα ασφαλείας μάλλον εννοείς) για να παίρνει ελεύθερα αέρα μέσα, αλλιώς το σιφώνι δεν δουλεύει. Οπότε, αν βγει, το κάνεις σωστά και τραβας από το κρύο.

----------


## νεκταριοος

φιλε ωρεστη για σου θα σου πω ενα μυστικο εδω στην αθηνα δεν εχετε τωσα αλλατα οπωσ εμεις στην αιγινα  η λυση βρησκεται στην σωστη συντηρηση του θερμοσιφωνα /μποιλερ/ηλιακου, εκει που ειναι η αντισταση ,αφου τον εχουμε αδειασει, βγαζουμε την αντισταση την καθαριζουμε απο τα αλλατα , καθαριζουμε το καζανι μεσα , βαζουμε το νεο ανοδιο  και ειμαστε ετοιμοι μισ συντηρηση την οποια συνηστω καθε 2 χρονια .

----------

